# What would you include in a presentation to a class of unbelievers?



## blood-bought (Dec 10, 2015)

I have to make a very short (about five slides) PowerPoint presentation and present it to my college class. It can be on anything and I thought about doing it on the Bible.

I am not asking you to make it for me but do you have any advice for me? Also, please may you pray for me to make it fruitful and to present without having the fear of man so that I can give an answer to them (they will ask questions at the end).

Soli Deo gloria!


----------



## BGF (Dec 10, 2015)

You could present some aspect of the Bible that is commonly misunderstood or misrepresented. You will not be able to fully cover all details but if you can present a well-crafted summary you may prompt discussion outside of the classroom which could lead to some fruitful conversations. Examples of specific focus topics might be canonicity, transmission, or genre.


----------



## BGF (Dec 10, 2015)

By the way, what kind of class is it?


----------



## blood-bought (Dec 10, 2015)

BGF said:


> You could present some aspect of the Bible that is commonly misunderstood or misrepresented. You will not be able to fully cover all details but if you can present a well-crafted summary you may prompt discussion outside of the classroom which could lead to some fruitful conversations. Examples of specific focus topics might be canonicity, transmission, or genre.



That is a good idea, thanks. I was thinking of making it a simple overview of the Bible but I see now that it would be more fruitful to focus on some topic(s). So I need to think about what that could be.




BGF said:


> By the way, what kind of class is it?



The type of class is just an hour that we have every week about how to improve the way we communicate, and it is sometimes related to the course which is engineering.


----------



## Parakaleo (Dec 10, 2015)

Joseph, I trust you have arrived at this decision after much prayer and consideration. What you desire to do is a good thing. Do not let anxiety, self-doubt, or fear of man turn you back from this or cause you to waiver. I will be praying for you.

I was thinking about some things to present from God's Word that would be generally stimulating or interesting to unbelievers, things they may have never considered.

- Depictions and foreshadowing of Christ's coming in the Old Testament. As you know, there are some breath-takingly beautiful and clear allusions to Christ in the Old Testament (Genesis 3, the "Seed Promise" and the Lord's animal sacrifice to clothe Adam and eve; Genesis 14 and the appearance of Melchizedek; Joshua 20, the cities of refuge and the release of exile upon the death of the high priest). Use some New Testament passages to close the circle. If your classmates understand the Old Testament to be written before the New Testament, it is amazing to see Christ fulfilling all the hopes of Israel.

- Macro-hermeneutics. A short presentation to organize and make sense of God's Word in terms of the major themes of the history of redemption. These guys did a pretty good job of this here: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7hUs4TXRuVk

- Outlining and explaining a single book of the Bible. Again, these guys do a pretty good job: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9phNEaPrv8

- Presuppositional apologetics. Using the relevant passages from Scripture and branching off into philosophy, give a clear understanding of the "no neutrality" concept of epistemology. Help your classmates understand that all people fall back on absolute truths and guiding principles that function as a religious worldview, complete with theology, anthropology, and teleology. This could prove massively helpful for your classmates.


----------



## kodos (Dec 10, 2015)

Meiklejohn said:


> The type of class is just an hour that we have every week about how to improve the way we communicate, and it is sometimes related to the course which is engineering.



In one of my classes recently (A Theological Research and Writing Course), the Professor started the class with a great question. "Why do we communicate?" The answer of course is that we are made in God's Image. It is the reason why human beings seek to have clarity of thought and mind - these are reflections of our being made in God's Image. It is why we have written communication from our God Himself. He is the Great Communicator, and if we are to be good Communicators, it is to realize that this is one of those aspects of our nature that are being brought into conformity with Christ - the Word.

Something like that would be a good reason to understand why humans even have the concept of communication. Also, as engineers (I'm a Computer Scientist as well) - it is another reflection of our great Creator's attributes in the image of man.


----------



## Cymro (Dec 10, 2015)

Strange, I had thought the same thing as Rom, but he beat me to it! What about Heb1:1-2 ?
Communication is the necessary element from family and Nations. God spoke through prophets 
but then through the living word.


----------



## blood-bought (Dec 10, 2015)

Parakaleo said:


> Depictions and foreshadowing of Christ's coming in the Old Testament. As you know, there are some breath-takingly beautiful and clear allusions to Christ in the Old Testament (Genesis 3, the "Seed Promise" and the Lord's animal sacrifice to clothe Adam and eve; Genesis 14 and the appearance of Melchizedek; Joshua 20, the cities of refuge and the release of exile upon the death of the high priest). Use some New Testament passages to close the circle. If your classmates understand the Old Testament to be written before the New Testament, it is amazing to see Christ fulfilling all the hopes of Israel.



I see this one as a good choice as it has the gospel in it and it can cover other aspects. Also, I could relate it to be the true meaning of Christmas, which many today are surprisingly ignorant of. 

Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## blood-bought (Dec 10, 2015)

kodos said:


> Meiklejohn said:
> 
> 
> > The type of class is just an hour that we have every week about how to improve the way we communicate, and it is sometimes related to the course which is engineering.
> ...





Cymro said:


> Strange, I had thought the same thing as Rom, but he beat me to it! What about Heb1:1-2 ?
> Communication is the necessary element from family and Nations. God spoke through prophets
> but then through the living word.



Those are some interesting points about communication, and I agree. But the presentation can be on any topic, so I am considering other topics.


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian (Dec 10, 2015)

If your talking about "communication," then I might consider a 10,000 foot view as to textual families/theories of textual transmission. Good luck on your presentation, whatever topic you choose!


----------



## bobtheman (Dec 10, 2015)

I would not focus on attempting to convert nonbelievers in five powerpoint slides.


I would define what a Christian is. Start the presentation with a simple question: Do you consider yourself to be a Christian? Tell your audience not to respond or even raise their hand, just think about the response. 


Then, explain to them what being a follower of Christ should resemble. Maybe talk about 

Matthew 25 31-46 https://www.biblegateway.com/passage/?search=Matthew+25:31-46 

Are you on fire for Christ? 
Revelation 3:16 ESV 
So, because you are lukewarm, and neither hot nor cold, I will spit you out of my mouth. 

When is the last time you attended a service? 
Hebrews 10:24-25 ESV 
And let us consider how to stir up one another to love and good works, not neglecting to meet together, as is the habit of some, but encouraging one another, and all the more as you see the Day drawing near. 


etc


----------



## Parakaleo (Dec 10, 2015)

Richard, why not attempt to convert unbelievers in five slides?

And Agrippa said to Paul, “In a short time would you persuade me to be a Christian?” And Paul said, “Whether short or long, I would to God that not only you but also all who hear me this day might become such as I am—except for these chains.” Acts 26:28-29


----------



## earl40 (Dec 10, 2015)

Parakaleo said:


> Richard, why not attempt to convert unbelievers in five slides?
> 
> And Agrippa said to Paul, “In a short time would you persuade me to be a Christian?” And Paul said, “Whether short or long, I would to God that not only you but also all who hear me this day might become such as I am—except for these chains.” Acts 26:28-29



Because he is not a pastor in a church but a student in a school for engineering.


----------



## johnny (Dec 10, 2015)

Hi Joseph.
I'm not 100 percent sure how far to take this next statement so please forgive me if I have overstepped the mark here, but if you are attempting to enlighten the unregenerate with some biblical principals through God's word then it pays to be aware of Christs warning in Matthew 7:6

Do not give what is holy to dogs, and do not throw your pearls before swine, lest they trample them under their feet, and turn and tear you to pieces.

It is safer and more prudent to give them a gospel message.


----------



## johnny (Dec 10, 2015)

And although I have counselled for caution, I think what you are attempting is very commendable.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 10, 2015)

My only advice is to assume nothing as far as the audience's knowledge of Christianity. I mean stuff as simple as the Bible having two testaments. Most young people under thirty years old in the US have little to no knowledge of the Scriptures. I imagine the situation is even more pronounced in the UK.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 10, 2015)

earl40 said:


> Parakaleo said:
> 
> 
> > Richard, why not attempt to convert unbelievers in five slides?
> ...



Because normal Christians and believers have NOOO responsibility to share Christ with anyone, and regular laymen should not use a PowerPoint to share the hope that is within them. This mindset is so crazy to discourage one for sharing the message of the gospel with others. Even if you have a belief that laymen have no responsibility to share the gospel, do you really think you should discourage a brother for sharing the hope that lies within him?

Personally I think a great way is sharing the new testament. Explain a few historical facts on when the O.T was written and back it up. Then maybe go over the O.T examples. Then verify that multiple eye witnesses havethousands of manuscripts of new testament writings to verify those O.T prophesies. Most people are shocked that the O.T actually speaks of Christ


----------



## earl40 (Dec 10, 2015)

Zach Rohman said:


> Because normal Christians and believers have NOOO responsibility to share Christ with anyone, and regular laymen should not use a PowerPoint to share the hope that is within them. This mindset is so crazy to discourage one for sharing the message of the gospel with others. Even if you have a belief that laymen have no responsibility to share the gospel, do you really think you should discourage a brother for sharing the hope that lies within him?



I was responding to the idea that one can "covert unbelievers in five slides". Engineering school is not the place to convert anybody. That job or vocation is what our Pastors do by being sent by our Lord. I have no problem with the Joseph picking the topic he asked about. I simply am opposed to the thinking that every member in the church has the responsibility to preach which is exactly what is happening in our culture. There are some very good threads on this subject that would be instructive to this viewpoint I am expressing.


----------



## ZackF (Dec 10, 2015)

After all of our answers I hope the poor kid's head isn't spinning.


----------



## Frosty (Dec 10, 2015)

earl40 said:


> Zach Rohman said:
> 
> 
> > Because normal Christians and believers have NOOO responsibility to share Christ with anyone, and regular laymen should not use a PowerPoint to share the hope that is within them. This mindset is so crazy to discourage one for sharing the message of the gospel with others. Even if you have a belief that laymen have no responsibility to share the gospel, do you really think you should discourage a brother for sharing the hope that lies within him?
> ...



Earl, what about something like this: Slides 1 through 4 are the "stops" on the Roman Road. Slide 5.....altar call.

In all seriousness though to the OP, here are a few ideas: 5 Commonly Misunderstood Things in the Bible, Different Literary Styles in the Bible, Old Testament Prophecies of Christ & Their Fulfillment (could be powerful to unbelievers).

Good for you, Joseph. May God bless you in this endeavor.


----------



## blood-bought (Dec 11, 2015)

Thank you for the replies brethren. I understand that those that do not see my plan as ideal are not trying to discourage me in my witness but are cautioning me in that it may be a difficult task to deliver.

When I first considered what topic to present I started to make different excuses in my mind to not have it on a biblical topic. But after praying to God I felt convicted to use it as an opportunity and to do it for the glory of God (I see this principle in 1 Corinthians 10:31-33). I have also been quite lazy in my witness to my classmates and prayed to God that he would open doors of opportunities to share the gospel. I see this as an answer to that prayer and I actually want to do this.

Thank you for the prayers and also for the suggestions. The topic of the OT prophecies and fulfilment by Christ has been mentioned in this thread more than once and I have some ideas of how to present that. I could briefly mention the 'Great Isaiah Scroll' which confirms that the prophecies were written hundreds of years before the birth of Christ and I know how certain prophecies in Isaiah were fulfilled. Also, I think that I could relate it to Christmas as that is soon and many are quite ignorant of why Christ was born. 

I might be picked to present it next week or if not, it will be next year.


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 11, 2015)

earl40 said:


> Zach Rohman said:
> 
> 
> > Because normal Christians and believers have NOOO responsibility to share Christ with anyone, and regular laymen should not use a PowerPoint to share the hope that is within them. This mindset is so crazy to discourage one for sharing the message of the gospel with others. Even if you have a belief that laymen have no responsibility to share the gospel, do you really think you should discourage a brother for sharing the hope that lies within him?
> ...



No man can convert anyone, but God does the saving, and God can save using 1 or 2 bible verses alone, He can surely save through 5 slides and a 5 minute presentation. You don't need to be a Pastor to be able to articulate the gospel in five slides, and if this brother wants to do it, we should encourage him.


----------



## bobtheman (Dec 11, 2015)

Zach Rohman said:


> earl40 said:
> 
> 
> > Zach Rohman said:
> ...



Where does the different offices of the church fall into this, and the qualifications of such offices, the appointment of such people, etc? 


This doesn't even cover the subject of a formal education - seminary. 


If he can accurately share the message of salvation in five power-point slides, then we all need to ask our pastors to speed it up on Sunday - and add some slide animations in the message if you can.


----------



## Toasty (Dec 11, 2015)

Meiklejohn said:


> I have to make a very short (about five slides) PowerPoint presentation and present it to my college class. It can be on anything and I thought about doing it on the Bible.
> 
> I am not asking you to make it for me but do you have any advice for me? Also, please may you pray for me to make it fruitful and to present without having the fear of man so that I can give an answer to them (they will ask questions at the end).
> 
> Soli Deo gloria!



You could talk about how God saves His people from their sin.


----------



## Toasty (Dec 11, 2015)

bobtheman said:


> Zach Rohman said:
> 
> 
> > earl40 said:
> ...



A short presentation can be accurate. It is not going to be as in-depth as a sermon during a worship service, but it can still be accurate. Just because he can accurately share the message of salvation in five power-point slides does not mean that pastors should speed it up on Sundays. A sermon during a worship service should be more in-depth than a five power-point slide presentation.


----------



## lynnie (Dec 11, 2015)

People always like archaeology. If you want to do fulfilled prophecy, maybe start with a shot of the caves where the dead sea scrolls were found and a short summary of the boy looking for his goats that found the jars with the scrolls. Then a shot of a parchment. The internet is amazing, here are shots of Isaiah 53 (they found the whole chapter).

https://www.google.com/search?q=dea...X&ved=0ahUKEwjlu63BltXJAhXEPCYKHWXBCK8QsAQIJg

The dead sea scrolls were in Philadelphia (Franklin Institute) and it was packed for months with non believers. Hopefully you can find four good shots of four prophecies about Jesus. Even if you can only get a slide or two of Isiah 53 you can get them interested in the subject with a shot of the caves, the general area from overhead, some shots of the jars they were in. Even if Isaiah 53 is your last slide you can get the gospel in there in one slide, never mind five. But I'd go for at least two different photos of the Isaiah 53 parchment and spread out the bible verses. 

Have fun, whatever you do!


----------



## Ask Mr. Religion (Dec 12, 2015)

Engineers appreciate data that helps form conclusions that make sense from the data presented.

For example, the earliest copy of Homer's _Iliad _dates to 500 BC, some 500 years after it was written. Only 643 copies of Illiad exist. The earliest copy of Ceasar's _The Gallic Wars _dates to 900 AD, some 1,000 years after it was written. Only 10 copies exist.

In comparison, there are over 24,000+ New Testament manuscripts, the earliest one dating to within 24 years after Christ. Now why would we accept the authenticity of Homer's or Caesar's writings and not, say, the New Testament manuscripts?

Or...
Micah 5:2-4 But you, O *Bethlehem* Ephrathah, are only a small village among all the people of Judah. Yet a ruler of Israel will come from you, one whose origins are from the distant past. The people of Israel will be abandoned to their enemies until the woman in labor gives birth. Then at last his fellow countrymen will return from exile to their own land. And he will stand to lead his flock with the LORD’s strength, in the majesty of the name of the LORD his God. Then his people will live there undisturbed, for he will be highly honored around the world. 

Then, some *700+ years later*:

Matthew 2:4-6 He called a meeting of the leading priests and teachers of religious law and asked, “Where is the Messiah supposed to be born?” “In *Bethlehem* in Judea,” they said, “for this is what the prophet wrote: ‘_And you, O *Bethlehem* in the land of Judah, are not least among the ruling cities of Judah, for a ruler will come from you who will be the shepherd for my people Israel._’” 

In other words, give them some things to think about in their private moments and trust God to do the rest where it is His will to do so.


----------



## blood-bought (Dec 13, 2015)

Ask Mr. Religion said:


> Or...
> Micah 5:2-4 But you, O *Bethlehem* Ephrathah, are only a small village among all the people of Judah. Yet a ruler of Israel will come from you, one whose origins are from the distant past. The people of Israel will be abandoned to their enemies until the woman in labor gives birth. Then at last his fellow countrymen will return from exile to their own land. And he will stand to lead his flock with the LORD’s strength, in the majesty of the name of the LORD his God. Then his people will live there undisturbed, for he will be highly honored around the world.
> 
> Then, some *700+ years later*:
> ...



Yes, I have included this in my presentation. I would like to include the comparison of secular manuscripts but I think that any more information would make it too long. 

I have used the case of the Great Isaiah Scroll from the Dead Sea Scrolls which proves that it was written before Christ, and I have included the Messianic prophecies of Christ's birth in Isaiah and Micah. Perhaps I could upload the presentation later. 

I am thinking of bringing up the point about engineers appreciating data to form conclusions at the end of it.

Thanks for your help and encouragement. I might have to present it tomorrow or if not, it will be next year.


----------



## monoergon (Dec 16, 2015)

Tell us about how it went


----------



## Reformed Roman (Dec 16, 2015)

I think we forget. Church service is a service for the church. Yes believers need to be given the gospel daily and unbelievers can benefit from going to a church service by hearing the gospel proclaimed, but church service is a means is a service where the church, or people of God, worship, and where they are equipped to live out the gospel, where they are grown through the preaching of the Word, etc. My current pastor got saved after reading Psalm 51 several times in his jail cell. This was over 10 years ago and since then he got well equipped through many means to be a Pastor. But my point is, it probably took him less than five minutes to read that passage. I got saved after having a conversation with a non-pastor about the gospel. I realized I wasn't really a Christian, and after the gospel was shared with me in conversation I was a new man that night. These are only two stories. I know God can use the Word to change men and while preaching is used mightily by God, God saves many, through His Word, through laymen talking about the hope that lies within, by talking about the good news of salvation. I know God changed my life and He can save others. Even if He chooses not to, any exposure to the correct gospel could be of benefit to them one day.

This viewpoint isn't popular with many here. Many here know God can use those means, but many would discourage any sharing of the gospel or any sharing of their testimonies. Etc. Yet those same people will say it's not bad to share the hope within, but they still find ways to discourage believers from sharing the Word. Don't be discouraged brother. A lot of wisdom on this board, I say take the encouragement many have given you and don't be afraid to share the good news. Again using prophecies in the old testament, how Jesus came and fulfilled those in verified documents thousands of years later, God can use that in some fashion, and sharing the Word in such a way should not be discouraged, but it also shouldn't be considered preaching, but simply sharing the good news, sharing the hope that lies within you


----------

